# Montage de disque et droits utilisateurs

## Mat_le_ouf

Salut!

j'ai sur ma machine deux partitions ntfs que je souhaite monter. Pour ce faire, j'ai ajouté dans le fichier /etc/fstab les lignes suivantes :

```
/dev/hda4      /win      ntfs      noatime,suid,ro   0 0 

/dev/hdb1      /internet   ntfs      noatime,suid,ro   0 0
```

Le seul problême est que quand je les monte, il n'y a que le root qui peut y accéder, j'ai pourtant bien fait attention de mettre les droits des répertoires en "x" pour tout le monde, et pourtant quand je ne suis pas en root, je ne peut pas y accéder...

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée? Je suis en train de sécher  :Confused: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Il y a un thread qui parle justement de ce problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5815

Tous ce que tu as a faire c'est de rajouter umask=nom_du_user  comme il est montrer dans le dernier post du thread.

Tu peux toujour faire un mount /dev/hda4 /win -o uid=1000

le 1000 est le numero de ton utilisateur pour le savoir regarde le fichier /etc/passwd.

Bonne Chance.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Merci!

C'est exactement ce que je cherchais!

A noter que le umask m'indiquait une erreur lors du mount -av, tandis que le uid fonctionne parfaitement...

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Excellent.  Moi j'utlise la methode avec le uid et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme.

----------

